# Tube extension



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Whats everyone have on there guns as far as magazine tube extensions??


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

SRM on my SX2 and a scattergun technologies on my 870.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Carlsons on my X3 and it's JUNK


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I picked up a Sure Cycle this past winter and she ran flawlessly for me this spring. I hear Nordic Components are right up there as far as quality as well.


----------



## GooseMonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

The best is SURE CYCLE,its stainless steel tube and there is NO cutting the spring to make it the right length,and bending the spring properly to the correct angle,, LIKE NORDIC which is AIRCRAFT ALU,,and ALL bending & cutting has to be RIGHT or malfunction!!!!! I have both,perfer ,,SURE CYCLE


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I have heard some very good reviews with the Sure Cycle so I am glad to hear another one. I know there is a fine line with the spring as far as too much pressure versus not enough pressure to push the shell on when it comes to extensions. To hear that the spring on the Sure Cycles are rock solid is positive.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

That was the problem with my Carlson's. I had to cut 5+ inches off the spring. It still is a little stiff and hangs up sometimes. I found if I only load 6 instead of 7 shells I'm ok.
It also came with the wrong plunger that pushes the shells back, it hit the lift arm.


----------



## smellson (Feb 12, 2004)

My nordic components has been flawless...designed very well and durable!


----------

